# SA related stomach aches



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I suffer from stomach aches and vomiting due to SA and often lose my appetite. Even looking at food sometimes makes me sick and I'm tired of having to rely on otc's all the time to ease my stomach. Are there any natural treatments that have been effective? I eat a lot of ginger which supposedly should help but I can never see any improvement.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been drinking a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar mix with water if you didn't see my other thread. Also peppermint or chamomile tea would be worth a try. Though unlike you, my stomach aches are not anxiety related. 

What OTCs do you take btw?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> I've been drinking a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar mix with water if you didn't see my other thread. Also peppermint or chamomile tea would be worth a try. Though unlike you, my stomach aches are not anxiety related.
> 
> What OTCs do you take btw?


Alright thanks, I haven't tried the apple cider vinegar trick yet. I drink a lot of tea (mostly green though), but sometimes I feel it getting worse especially if I drink too much. And I usually take stuff like Maalox and Mylanta. They usually help, but I don't want to be dependent on drugs anymore.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Drinking lots of green tea won't help. I'm sensitive to caffeine so coffee is out, and I would say a few cups of green tea equals one coffee. Though maybe one green tea in the morning as opposed to a coffee, would be fine.

I also drink Rooibos tea and other obvious one like camomile and spearmint and other caffeine free tea.
I'm recently trying dandelion burdock and hawthorn leaves, which is okay.
any kind of mint should be good, maybe even chew it and eat as normal.
another one is Turmeric root and some crushed back pepper in hot water- though to be taken over a short period and not long term.


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)

Peppermint tea is a good one for settling the stomach. I also drink a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in hot water but I add a spoonful of honey into it (preferably manuka as supposedly it calms heartburns, helps digestion and reduces nausea). Its a bit of an odd tastes but I've found it really helped my stomach.


----------



## Crystalll (Aug 19, 2015)

I have lose my appitite for social aniexty too!!! Omg I'm so glad to hear that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> And I usually take stuff like Maalox and Mylanta. They usually help, but I don't want to be dependent on drugs anymore.


Do you also have an acid or reflux problems too? Since you're taking Maalox and Mylanta.

Supplments you can also try, just throwing some out: Digestive Enzymes, or some decent quality probiotics. If you're lactose, intolerant, then you can look for Probiotics in pill form. L-Glutamine would be another good one to try.

If you do have an acid or reflux problem, worth looking into Betaine HCL as well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This could be related to IBS, have you had that check done?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Pogowiff said:


> Do you also have an acid or reflux problems too? Since you're taking Maalox and Mylanta.
> 
> Supplments you can also try, just throwing some out: Digestive Enzymes, or some decent quality probiotics. If you're lactose, intolerant, then you can look for Probiotics in pill form. L-Glutamine would be another good one to try.
> 
> If you do have an acid or reflux problem, worth looking into Betaine HCL as well.


Thanks, I am lactose intolerant as well but I never thought about trying anything of that nature since I've gotten so used to avoiding dairy and substituted everything with soy. And I don't think I have an acid reflux problem.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> This could be related to IBS, have you had that check done?


I have gone through numerous tests with doctors and they all say that I'm physically healthy; tested negative for everything. They just concluded that everything I'm experiencing is psychosomatic and more of a mental problem.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

zomb said:


> Drinking lots of green tea won't help. I'm sensitive to caffeine so coffee is out, and I would say a few cups of green tea equals one coffee. Though maybe one green tea in the morning as opposed to a coffee, would be fine.
> 
> I also drink Rooibos tea and other obvious one like camomile and spearmint and other caffeine free tea.
> I'm recently trying dandelion burdock and hawthorn leaves, which is okay.
> ...


I have some caffeine free green tea lying around. Would that still be damaging? It's been different teas with caffeine (jasmine, green, oolong) I've been drinking. I don't drink herbal teas at all. Growing up my mother told me to drink my green tea to ease my stomach aches. Looks like everything I have been told earlier has been a lie. :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I have gone through numerous tests with doctors and they all say that I'm physically healthy; tested negative for everything. They just concluded that everything I'm experiencing is psychosomatic and more of a mental problem.


Fair enough, my mother had a very similar issue to yours is all, stomach aches which were treated by anxiety and stress but the root cause of it all ended up being related to IBS. It's good yours isn't!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i get the nervous sh!ts like crazy


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Fair enough, my mother had a very similar issue to yours is all, stomach aches which were treated by anxiety and stress but the root cause of it all ended up being related to IBS. It's good yours isn't!


Yeah I was a bit shocked at the results since terrible diseases and illnesses run on my dad's side of my family, but I guess I inherited my mother's good genes. Though I will say that I get my anxiety from her.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I have some caffeine free green tea lying around. Would that still be damaging? It's been different teas with caffeine (jasmine, green, oolong) I've been drinking. I don't drink herbal teas at all. Growing up my mother told me to drink my green tea to ease my stomach aches. Looks like everything I have been told earlier has been a lie. :/


I believe the caffeine free green tea should be fine, I've never tried it before if I'm honest.
I like the jasmine- which I have every morning before work, it also helps hunger pains. It's the only caffeine I have. Though sometimes an Earl Grey or other black tea. It's always best to limit the amount.
redbush tea is known to help stomach problems. It's big in Africa. They also feed it to their children who are ill.


----------



## butterflies27 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey hun, 
just wanted to say i feel your pain. And I'm gonna try some of these remedies in the comments.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I have gone through numerous tests with doctors and they all say that I'm physically healthy; tested negative for everything. They just concluded that everything I'm experiencing is psychosomatic and more of a mental problem.


I'm sorry. I've been to my GP over a dozen times, just for my stomach. A few weeks ago I went to the ER, where they did an ultrasound, and EKG and a CT scan. I was so dehydrated, that I couldn't even keep water down. They hooked me up to IVs and held me there for observation for about twelve hours.

Everything came back negative. They have no idea what the problem is. It's really frustrating. I wish my anxiety would manifest itself in other ways.

I drink Chamomile tea and it seems to help a bit. I sip it very, very slowly.

I also take OTC stuff. I hate that I have to use it but it's the only thing that really seems to make any real difference at all.

I hope you feel better. I know how miserable this can make you.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

zomb said:


> I believe the caffeine free green tea should be fine, I've never tried it before if I'm honest.
> I like the jasmine- which I have every morning before work, it also helps hunger pains. It's the only caffeine I have. Though sometimes an Earl Grey or other black tea. It's always best to limit the amount.
> redbush tea is known to help stomach problems. It's big in Africa. They also feed it to their children who are ill.


Would you also happen to know anything about ginger tea? I drink it on special occasions, but I'm considering drinking it more often if it will help. I know ginger is good on the stomach but if there's excessive caffeine, then I probably should just stick to chamomile from now on.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep.. I get this. No vomiting, but total stomach drop. Hate it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

TenYears said:


> I'm sorry. I've been to my GP over a dozen times, just for my stomach. A few weeks ago I went to the ER, where they did an ultrasound, and EKG and a CT scan. I was so dehydrated, that I couldn't even keep water down. They hooked me up to IVs and held me there for observation for about twelve hours.
> 
> Everything came back negative. They have no idea what the problem is. It's really frustrating. I wish my anxiety would manifest itself in other ways.
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel your pain. It's frustrating when doctors tell you that there's nothing much you can do except to try relaxation techniques and to give meditation a try. I'm a skeptic when it comes to eastern/alternative medicine, but at this point I've actually considered it because of my limited options.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If your onset of stomach problems correlate to when you are socially anxious then their explaination of anxiety seems possible. However if they do not line up then it is likely they are using anxiety as a cop out for their incompetence and poor investigative skills.

For instance my doctor never once tested me for parasites or intestinal worms because it just never crossed his mind to do so. He was too dumb. I had to inform myself on the issue and plan to ask for testing to be done. Even then I have to guide them like little children every step of the way because they often too dumb to intepret what the tests mean or how accurate their results are or how they relate to my situation.

The moral of the story is, don't just trust your doctor because if you do I guarantee sooner or later you are going to get screwed. You have to advocate for yourself as a patient every step of the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Noca said:


> If your onset of stomach problems correlate to when you are socially anxious then their explaination of anxiety seems possible. However if they do not line up then it is likely they are using anxiety as a cop out for their incompetence and poor investigative skills.
> 
> For instance my doctor never once tested me for parasites or intestinal worms because it just never crossed his mind to do so. He was too dumb. I had to inform myself on the issue and plan to ask for testing to be done. Even then I have to guide them like little children every step of the way because they often too dumb to intepret what the tests mean or how accurate their results are or how they relate to my situation.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've noticed that my stomach aches are frequent in times of extreme stress. For example, if finals week or mid-terms are approaching. So I just took my doctors' word for it.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Thanks, I am lactose intolerant as well but I never thought about trying anything of that nature since I've gotten so used to avoiding dairy and substituted everything with soy. And I don't think I have an acid reflux problem.


gluten intollerance? you cant test for that. I have it but not celiac. it causes lactose intolerance. I confirmed by going gluten free. Check your other symptoms against GI. Do you get rashes? Hayfever like allergies?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> gluten intollerance? you cant test for that. I have it but not celiac. it causes lactose intolerance. I confirmed by going gluten free. Check your other symptoms against GI. Do you get rashes? Hayfever like allergies?


I eat a couple of gluten-free products, but I'm not sure whether or not I see a difference. And yes, I do get rashes due to eczema.


----------

